# Huroc park



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

Anybody catching any walleye or stellies lately?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the steel is pretty much done. The walleye are also there is still one or two being caught though. Suckers are still in there fairly good and the white bass are starting to make there way in.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

There are still steelies all the way up to Belleville. In the past they have remained through Memorial Day weekend.

Two years ago my old man caught one on the third of July in one of the Metro Parks. It was a Skamania. Its hanging on a wall in his home office.


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

YPSIFLY said:


> There are still steelies all the way up to Belleville. In the past the
> 
> Two years ago my old man caught one on the third of July in one of the Metro Parks. It was a Skamania. Its hanging on a wall in his home office.


hooked one mon by bellville dam it looked like a november king it was fowl so i released it and even if legal would have done the same yuk


----------

